# Geophagus mouth brooding rainbow fish egg



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Thought this was pretty cool, one of my male tapajos quit eating for a couple days, I was starting to get a little concerned when I realized he was holding some fry in his mouth, I thought this was a little strange because I never noticed this male spawning before. Well 3 weeks later he paired up with one of my female tapajos and decided to spit these fry out, they looked quite different from the other geophagus fry I had from another pair, I was able to get one out of the big tank and into my 20 gallon and now 2 weeks later it's quite obvious he is not a geo at all but a boesemani rainbow!


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

At the top in this pic


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh wow, that's too funny. So surrogate dad did a pretty good job?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have a picture of the 500g in wall aquarium?


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Here it is plywood build 6.5 long 4 feet deep and around 31 tall


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Built into the wall in the basement living room


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

The proud parents


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. A clean, uncluttered look. I like your choice of fish.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Wow - I have never seen that much nuchal hump on Tapajos! (me not seeing it before doesn't mean much) Nice fish!


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Ya I ended up with a few nice pairs of them, tons of colour on these ones too especially the females. Just noticed today I have a pair of acara as well, I think I'm going to need a couple grow out tanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous tank. Very jealous. Look that clean uncluttered look. Great choice of fish too. Cool about Boesmani baby


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

If you ever want to shoot the breeze and chat fish over a beer let me know. Nice to see another dedicated hobbyist in Abbotsford.


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Absolutely always nice to meet a fellow hobbyist


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I've kept Tapajos a couple times over the years - but that male is probably the best I've seen.

They're pretty intelligent fish - I don't want to derail your thread but I have to tell this quick story;

A pair were spawning and a stupid dwarf panda cory kept swimming into their area. The male would scoop him up in his mouth and spit him out, away from their territory.
After a while I guess the cory freaks and spreads his pectoral & dorsal fins; lodging himself in the males mouth.

I didn't know what to do, and after a day or two the male geo was obviously uncomfortable - bordering on distress. I opened the tank lid, figuring I would have to try net him, and he swam straight up into my hand. No effort required. I just lifted him out of the tank and removed the (now dead) cory with a pair of needle-nose pliers and plopped him back in the tank as good as new.

Only telling this story because my wife was right there with me can vouch that I am not crazy or a liar. Otherwise I wouldn't believe myself. It was unreal.


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes they are definitely one of my favorites very fun to watch them doing their thing, tons of colour great temperment and they don't get too big. I was lucky to get a few nice pairs of them, I am raising about 200 fry right now and can't wait to see how they turn out


----------

